# "Array Combobox" befüllen



## mschoena (28 Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte auf einer Anlage 5 verschiedene Bauteile fertigen und möchte die verschiedene Bauteile per webvisu am Touchpanel anwählen können. Die Bauteile sollen in einer "Array Combobox" aufgeführt werden. Diese Combobox muss ja befüllt werden. Das wird doch mit einem Datenarray befüllt? Wie legt man das an? Ein Bauteil heißt zum Beispiel C_748284_R. Wie kann ich 5 solcher Werte einfach hinzufügen, sodass sie beim ausklappen angezeigt werden?

Danke!

Liebe Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Marvin 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 Juli 2017)

Welche Programmierumgebung? Wago IO Pro, e!Cockpit, Codesys 2, Codesys 3?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## mschoena (30 Juli 2017)

E!Cockpit. Habe ein Beispiel von Beckhoff, wo es genau erklärt ist. Das Array habe ich genau so übernommen, es geht jedoch nicht! Deswegen muss bei e!Cockpit noch irgendwas etwas anders sein. 

Danke!

Liebe Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mschoena (30 Juli 2017)

aStringTable : ARRAY [0..2, 0..4] OF STRING := [‚BMW‘, ‚Audi‘, ‚Mercedes‘, ‚VW‘, ‚Fiat‘, ‚150’, ‚150‘, ‚150‘, ‚150‘, ‚100‘, ‚blau‘, ‚grau‘, ‚silber‘, ‚blau‘, ‚rot‘ . Das war das Datenarray von Beckhoff. Hat jedoch nicht so funktioniert

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (31 Juli 2017)

Hallo mschoena,

anbei findest du ein Beispiel wie man das Element ComboBox Array verwenden kann. Das Beispiel sollte deine Anforderung erfüllen.


----------



## mschoena (31 Juli 2017)

Vielen Dank! Werde ich Mal ausprobieren!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mschoena (9 August 2017)

Funktioniert übrigens einwandfrei!

Danke dafür!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------

